# What to Expect With the Warm Winter So Far?



## RedSun (Dec 29, 2015)

I went to check my grape vines and saw most of them have buds with white hair on top. I'm still new to growing grapes, but I did not see this until spring last season. No bud out yet.

Just wonder what happens in warmer region....


----------



## GreginND (Dec 30, 2015)

If your buds are already swelling that means they are coming out of dormancy already. That's a bad sign this early as we are sure to get more freezing temperatures. Let's hope your secondary buds are still ok.

Here's a little information on dormancy and cold hardiness.

https://grapesandwine.cals.cornell.edu/newsletters/appellation-cornell/2011-newsletters/issue-5/how-grapevine-buds-gain-and-lose-cold


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 30, 2015)

I am at my childhood home, which is about 35 miles (and about 3500 cultural miles) from Princeton. The forsythia bushes are totally in bloom! This is nuts.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 30, 2015)

Buds are really pushing on trees around here. I always thought they were more in tune with day length, guess another false premise bites the dust.


----------



## barbiek (Dec 30, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> I am at my childhood home, which is about 35 miles (and about 3500 cultural miles) from Princeton. The forsythia bushes are totally in bloom! This is nuts.



I thought I was seeing things! Crazy!


----------



## StevenD55 (Dec 30, 2015)

Every thing is totally frozen here. 1 degree in the morning. -11 after that. So El Niño seems to be following true to form.


----------



## saddlebronze (Jan 4, 2016)

We are getting frozen tonight. Its 9 degrees out with a wicked wind chill. Can't imagine how cold it is up where grapeman is!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2016)

Not too bad here saddlebronze. It was -4F at my place but colder an hour southwest of me at -18F outside Lake Placid at a friends place. We had a high yesterday of 4 degrees above with a stiff north wind. Hopefully the buds had re-acclimated to the colder temps before this cold snap.


----------

